Ask HN: How do you remember where you left off when you start work the next day? - machtesh
======
Clyde81
A good way that works for me is dumping on a piece of paper what are you open
point at the moment you are left, could not be the best (or only way) to
handle it but it's fine .

Eg. Yesterday i've been working on a web form Before to leave: \- Check if
Button x behave as described by req.1 \- Add javascript alert on button y
click \- Verify that procedure x works for a given impunt

Hope this helps

------
brudgers
I don't turn off my computers. I use Xmonad and have tasks running on
different 'desktops' which I leave open for days/weeks. In terms of code, I
leave the Emacs sessions running with buffers, repls, etc. open until I logout
or reboot.

